# Check if SGIBIOSRV is running



## sadiq778 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am using Windows 10 attached 3M Cogent CSD200 Single Fingerprint Scanner when i try to access the device i get "Check if SGIBIOSRV is running" please suggest

the same in different application "Initializing page... Please Wait! " please suggest I have installed the drivers and appropriateJava also


----------

